# Congratulations You've Won a Wii Virus



## tako (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello,

I'm new here and hopefully someone can help me. I've recently gotten the annoying virus "congratulations, you've won a new wii" or "congratulations, you've won an ipod" or something like that. It comes on every 8 minutes or so even when there are no windows open. I usually use firefox, rarely use internet explorer. No pop-up windows visible but when checking the running programs log, I notice ie is running. I've ran AdAware, and McAfee but I still have not been able to get rid of it. I own an HP Pavilion a 1130 n, if that info is worth anything. My computer was fine until my nephew played some games online, we downloaded one game trial from Nick Games and its been screwy since.

Also, when users on my guest account access the internet, it shuts off on them for no reason. For my main administrator account, I have no problems. Not sure if this was related.

I've ran the hijack this log below. Hopefully I've done it right . Thank you for any assistance.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 4:45:22 PM, on 11/10/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Sony\SONICS~1\SsAAD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe
C:\Program Files\Webshots\webshots.scr
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\VIRUSS~1\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.1.6.14.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\VIRUSS~1\scriptsn.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\3.1.807.1746\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: HP view - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\HPDTLK02.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcagent_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McENUI] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MHN\McENUI.exe /hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SsAAD.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\Sony\SONICS~1\SsAAD.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LightScribe Control Panel] C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe -hidden
O4 - S-1-5-18 Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - .DEFAULT Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm (HKCU)
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage SCSI Service (SSScsiSV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe

--
End of file - 8874 bytes


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome to TSG 

Go to *Start* ---> *Run* ---> Type services.msc and press *Enter*..

Look for the following
*Windows Messenger*

If its enabled or Automatic, we need to change. You might be getting stuff from it.

Right-click on *Windows Messenger* service, click on *Properties*, click on *Start up type* and select *Disabled*. Close services.msc and reboot your computer. Let me know if you still receive those popups.


----------



## tako (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for the help.

Before I checked back on the responses, McAfee ran another check on my computer ( I guess I had it regularly scheduled..) but it found 6 critical items which were a trojan and had quarantined them. Since then, I haven't gotten anymore "congratulations". Should I still run the services.msc for Windows Messenger to get rid of this completely?


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 8, 2005)

yes and lets run scan for other malware.

Please download *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* from *Here* or *Here*
Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes Anti-Malware*, then click Finish. 
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version. 
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform Quick Scan*, then click *Scan*. 
The scan may take some time to finish,so please be patient. 
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results. 
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*. 
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart.(See Extra Note) 
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM. 
Copy&Paste the entire report in your next reply with a fresh Hijackthis log too.

Extra Note:

*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove,you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts,click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process,if asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately.*


----------



## tako (Nov 7, 2008)

I've checked for Windows Messenger, which I found, I do not have. 
I ran the Malwarebytes and it found what McAfee had quarantined earlier but now I was actually able to remove it. Below is a fesh Hijack this log and the log from MBAM.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:58:31 PM, on 11/14/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Sony\SONICS~1\SsAAD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe
C:\Program Files\Webshots\webshots.scr
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.1.6.14.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\scriptsn.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\3.1.807.1746\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: HP view - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\HPDTLK02.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcagent_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McENUI] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MHN\McENUI.exe /hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe /install /silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SsAAD.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\Sony\SONICS~1\SsAAD.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LightScribe Control Panel] C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe -hidden
O4 - S-1-5-18 Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - .DEFAULT Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm (HKCU)
O23 - Service: McAfee Application Installer Cleanup (0316291226569795) (0316291226569795mcinstcleanup) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\031629~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage SCSI Service (SSScsiSV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe

--
End of file - 9129 bytes

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.30
Database version: 1399
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2

11/14/2008 9:55:53 PM
mbam-log-2008-11-14 (21-55-53).txt

Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 100830
Time elapsed: 15 minute(s), 29 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 4

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temp\85oGyEBH.exe (Trojan.Downloader) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temp\EL4B7K02.exe (Trojan.Downloader) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\AEQb2qEs.exe.a_a (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPdURLMj.exe.a_a (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Does this mean I'm now clean, I hope?


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 8, 2005)

Log looks good. How is everything running?


----------



## tako (Nov 7, 2008)

Everything is working great, back to normal. So happy not to hear "congratulations". Does this also explain internet windows closing unexpectedly on my guest user accounts?


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 8, 2005)

If your getting the same problem in your guest account, please run MBAM their and post the log.


----------



## tako (Nov 7, 2008)

I tested out the guest account and it no longer shuts off randomly. But I will remember to run MBAB if it happens again. Thank you for all your help


----------

